# Central Vacuum



## t_hader (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience installing a central vacuum system in the Outback? I have a 31FQBHS. I looked at:

http://www.dometicusa.com/microwaves.php?product=82

and

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...um/skunum=19662

Thanks.

*Tim from the D*
____________________________________________
2004 Nissan Titan
KC SE - Granite
4x4
Off-road Package
Big Tow Package
Utili-track System
Bed Extender
Sirius Replay (Howard!)
Add-a-leaf Spring at rear
Hercules Terra Trac Tires LT285/70/R17

Towing: 2007 Keystone Sydney 5th Wheel â€" 35â€™-2â€L
Hitch: Reese 16K 5th wheel with slide


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was just thinking about that yesterday. I was looking at the dirt devil. I could fit it in the front storage and drill a hole in the wall to use inside. Im not sure 200$ is worth it, my shop vac is free....good luck.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I have 2 vac's in the outback. I have the orick rechargeable with the detachable had vac. It does a great job. I also went a purchased a 20 dollar shop vac. i like it because it will handle wet and dry as well It's a blower to blow off the pad if needed.


----------



## t_hader (Apr 2, 2007)

My wife thinks a little portable vacuum is all we need. I like to do things a little different.



battalionchief3 said:


> I was just thinking about that yesterday. I was looking at the dirt devil. I could fit it in the front storage and drill a hole in the wall to use inside. Im not sure 200$ is worth it, my shop vac is free....good luck.


Where do you get that cool US map anyway?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Tim, I have been thinking about putting in the Dirt Devil. Just haven't got around to it yet. I was planning on putting it in the front storage and drill the hole right next to the step going into the bedroom.

By the way, how does that Titan pull that 5'er? Do you have enough horse power?

Leon


----------



## t_hader (Apr 2, 2007)

Crawfish said:


> Tim, I have been thinking about putting in the Dirt Devil. Just haven't got around to it yet. I was planning on putting it in the front storage and drill the hole right next to the step going into the bedroom.
> 
> By the way, how does that Titan pull that 5'er? Do you have enough horse power?
> 
> Leon


The Titan does very well pulling the 5th wheel. I originally purchased it while I owned a 22' Starcraft pull-behind. I got a deal on the Outback I couldn't pass up. So far, I have had no issues pulling the camper at all. Keep it in 4th gear and 3rd on those larger hills and I am golden! I have been on backroads and the highway. +300HP is good, tow mode and the engineers torque get me moving at a reasonable pace.

I admit, if I had known I was going to end up with such a large camper I would have opted for a Ford F250. At this point however, I have every confidence in the Titan.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't answer your question, but I wanted to say........

*Welcome to Outbackers.com*


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Tim from the D said:


> The Titan does very well pulling the 5th wheel. I originally purchased it while I owned a 22' Starcraft pull-behind. I got a deal on the Outback I couldn't pass up. So far, I have had no issues pulling the camper at all. Keep it in 4th gear and 3rd on those larger hills and I am golden! I have been on backroads and the highway. +300HP is good, tow mode and the engineers torque get me moving at a reasonable pace.
> 
> I admit, if I had known I was going to end up with such a large camper I would have opted for a Ford F250. At this point however, I have every confidence in the Titan.


oh......I didn't need to see that............


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Tim from the D
















to Outbackers! 

I was looking into a central vacuum system for our 28krs when we first got it, but let the idea go as there were so many other cool things to install/mod. I might go back to the idea again one day, I was originally interested in the Dirt Devil.

Looking forward to hearing about your results...

Happy Camping and post often,


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings,

I installed the Dirt Devil in our 31 KFW Roo. I mounted the vac in the basement storage and plumbed the outlet to the space under the steps leading to the bedroom ( 5er ).

The complete kit comes with a hose that will reach from one end to the other for me.

We have done a lot of dry camping in the past and expect to do the same with the new Roo.

The wife and I both feel it was worth the investment. Our little portable rechargeble vacuum just would not pickup everything and the shop vac took more room than what I wanted to spare.

I looked at 3 differnt models and still felt the Dirt Devil was the best choice. I will refrain from describing the sucking power but trust me its got it .

Wes


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....that's on the top of this list for mods on our new 5th wheel.....we do a lot of dry camping, but I'm looking forward to the "ease" of cleanup after our boys







It's a $285 option from the factory so DH opted to do the vac install as you did, in the basement storage area. Do you have any pictures?

Thanks!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

We use a Dewalt 18volt cordless shop vac. Works great.

Great to hear the titan can pull it even with the 33" tires and 1400# tounge weight and very short bed for a 5er.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> .....that's on the top of this list for mods on our new 5th wheel.....we do a lot of dry camping, but I'm looking forward to the "ease" of cleanup after our boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to see some pics as well. Sounds like an awesome mod.

Thor


----------

